# Just got these...



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

I got myself some Beautiful Dirty Rats :cowboyic9:


----------



## Mad4Cigars (May 30, 2013)

nice!


----------



## orion1 (Sep 18, 2012)

Nice. Now go and kill (smoke) those rats!


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

Hehe, I'm gonna give'em some rest first!


orion1 said:


> Nice. Now go and kill (smoke) those rats!


----------



## Corban227 (Jun 22, 2013)

What did you trade for them?


----------



## Hubby (May 28, 2013)

Nice... Looking real good!!!! Jealous...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

Corban227 said:


> What did you trade for them?


cold hard cash


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> cold hard cash


Usually works pretty well :tongue1:


----------



## ichett (Apr 5, 2013)

Very nice. I'm trying to find some for my self.


----------



## Beeman (Apr 12, 2013)

Pretty....


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Nice pickup!


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> cold hard cash


Exactly, from a great brother puffer...
:cowboyic9:


----------

